# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Danh sách đại lý vé máy bay khu vực miền trung - Vietnam Airlines

## hangnt

*Vietnam Airlines

Danh sách đại lý vé máy bay khu vực miền trung*



*1. Đà Nẵng*

*Văn phòng tại thành phố*
Địa chỉ:  58 Bạch Đằng, Đà Nẵng, VIỆT NAM
Giờ mở cửa:  0700 – 1100 & 1330 – 1700
Phone:  84 511 3.821130/826465
Fax:   84-511 3832759

*Đặt chỗ và Xuất vé*
Phone:  84 511 3832320
Fax:   84 511 3650543
E-mail: reservation.mro@vietnamairlines.com

*Free & Easy*
Tel: 84 511 3832320
Fax: 84 511 3832759
Email: free-easy.mro@vietnamairlines.com

*Trợ giúp*
Phone:  84 511 3826465
Fax:   84 511 3832759
E-mail: helpdeask.mro@vietnamairlines.com

*Xúc tiến Bán*
Phone:  84 511 3830339
Fax:   84 511 3650543
E-mail: baynd@vietnamairlines.com

*Khách hàng Thường xuyên*
Phone:  84 511 3830339 
Fax:   84 511 3650543
E-mail:  vihtk@vietnamairlines.com

*Vận chuyển Hàng hóa*
Phone:  84 511 3822094
Fax:   84 511 3646708
E-mail: cargo.mro@vietnamairlines.com 
Văn phòng tại Sân bay
Địa chỉ: Tầng 2, Nhà ga Sân bay Đà Nẵng, Đà Nẵng
Giờ mở cửa: 0630 - 2200
Phone:  84 511 3655089/2248727
Fax:   84 511 3650102
E-mail:  occ.mro@vietnamairlines.com

*2. Vinh*

*Văn phòng tại thành phố* 
Địa chỉ: 02 Lê Hồng Phong, Tp. Vinh, tỉnh Nghệ An
Giờ mở cửa: 0730 – 1700 (Thứ Hai – Thứ  Sáu) và 0800 - 1700 (Thứ Bảy, CHủ Nhật và ngày lễ)
Phone: 84-383595 777
Fax:     84-383847 359

*3. Huế*

*Phòng vé tại thành phố*

Địa chỉ: 23 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, Tp Huế
Tel:  054 3824709
Fax:  054 3846320
Email: huitovn.mro@vietnamairlines.com
free-easy-hui.mro@vietnamairlines.com

*4. Nha Trang*

*Phòng vé tại thành phố*

Địa chỉ: 91 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, Nha Trang
Tel: 058 3526768
Fax: 058 3525956
Email: nhatovn.mro@vietnamairlines.com
free-easy-nha.mro@vietnamairlines.com

----------


## hangnt

*5. Quảng Bình*

*Phòng vé tại thành phố*

Địa chỉ: 35 Trần Hưng Đạo, Đồng Hới
Tel:  0523850826
Fax: 052 3850827

*6. Quảng Nam*

*Văn phòng đại diện*

Địa chỉ: CHK Quốc Tế Chu Lai, Núi Thành, Quảng Nam
Tel: 84 0510 3550550
Fax: 84 0510 3550558
Email: vcltovn.mro@vietnamairlines.com

*7. Bình Định*

*Văn phòng đại diện*

Địa chỉ: 55 Lê Hồng Phong, Tp Quy Nhơn    
Tel: 84 056 3825313    
Fax: 84 056 3821280    
Email: uihtovn.mro@vietnamairlines.com 
free-easy-uih.mro@vietnamairlines.com

----------

